# ID please!!!



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

3q


----------



## shaolin-what (Sep 11, 2005)

That top pic is a rhom. 
Not sure about the bottom though...maybe a Manny. You can kind of make out the bars on its back


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

shaolin-what said:


> That top pic is a rhom.
> Not sure about the bottom though...maybe a Manny. You can kind of make out the bars on its back
> [snapback]1197539[/snapback]​










thats what i would say i was also thinking maby the one that starts with a m? but proly not


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

first pic, dont know
second pic i would say Serrasalmus serrulatus


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

First : It looks like aRhom from what I can see









Second : Maybe S. serrulatus...


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Im almost positive the top pic is a rhom.

The fish in the 2nd pic looks like a spilo to me (sanchezi with faded colors).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The second one does look like an S. serrulatus, imo.

The first one? I think an S. rhombeus, but I'm not 100% convinced...
View attachment 77009


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Personnaly I think the first one is a Rhom, dont have a clue on the second one though.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

2nd one either serrulatus or eigenmanni


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

1...looks to be a rhom
2.... not a serrulatus as i have kept one and it back and head shape are diffrent...possibly gouldini ?


----------



## Piranha KingZ (Sep 21, 2005)

I may be new to the site but i know that this is a rhom


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> steveling said:
> 
> 
> > 1...looks to be a rhom
> ...


I don't think two is a gouldingi. I'm keeping with serraltus or eigenmanni.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ooops, let me re-phrase, the top fish with the humeral spot is S. rhombeus. Without locality, no way to know what the other one is but its likely S. serrulatus.


----------

